# Đại lý chính hãng chuyên thi công máy lạnh Multi giá rẻ là đâu



## nhung1hailongvan (24/10/20)

*ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI, THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI DAIKIN CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT TPHCM LÀ ĐƠN VỊ NÀO?*

Tìm kiếm một đại lý phân phối và thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi Daikin chuyên nghiệp nhất TPHCM? Hãy liên hệ ngay nhà thầu Hải Long Vân – chuyên cung cấp và thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi Daikin giá rẻ nhất – chuyên nghiệp nhất.





_Máy lạnh multi 1 dàn nóng kết nối nhiều dàn lạnh khác nhau nhằm tiết kiệm diện tích đặt dàn nóng_

*THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI DAIKIN CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT TPHCM LÀ ĐƠN VỊ NÀO?*

Hải Long Vân là một trong những đại lý chuyên cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh multi Daikin chuyên nghiệp nhất địa bàn TPHCM.

Chúng tôi vô cùng tự tin trong lĩnh vực điện lạnh, cam kết cung cấp cho các bạn những mặt hàng máy lạnh multi Daikin chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ.

Đặc biệt là dịch vụ thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi Daikin chuyên nghiệp nhất TPHCM. Đội ngũ nhân viên có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong việc thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi Daikin cho nhiều công trình lớn như căn hộ chung cư, biệt thự liền kề, văn phòng công ty nhỏ sát nhau,… Tất cả đều do Hải Long Vân lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và lắp đặt hoàn thành cho hệ thống máy lạnh.

èBạn có thể tham khảo những công trình tiêu biểu của chúng tôi tại ĐÂY để chắc chắn hơn về sự chuyên nghiệp và uy tín trong việc thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi Daikin chuyên nghiệp nhất TPHCM.

Tin nên đọc: Chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất





_Hình ảnh dàn nóng máy lạnh multi Daikin_

*THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI DAIKIN VÌ SAO LẠI ĐƯỢC ƯU ÁI LỰA CHỌN?*

Thị trường điện lạnh không chỉ riêng Daikin mà còn có rất nhiều những hãng máy lạnh khác nhau, thế nhưng, lý do mà *máy lạnh multi Daikin* vẫn chiếm được sự tin tưởng và hướng mũi tên lựa chọn về mình là do:


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 2.0hp – 4.0hp.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Tính năng nổi bật: Cho phép kết nối đến 200% công suất dàn nóng. Tức là với dàn nóng 4.0hp, bạn có thể lắp tổng công suất dàn lạnh là 8.0hp. Tuy nhiên, khi tát cả dàn lạnh cùng lúc hoạt động, thì hiệu suất đạt được chỉ tối đa 80%.
 
=> Liên hệ vào Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để có được bảng báo giá chi tiết về các bộ phận của hệ thống máy lạnh multi Daikin cho riêng không gian của bạn nhé!







*Tiết kiệm chi phí vật tư thi công.*
 
Giảm thiểu chi phí rất nhiều do chỉ có 1 dàn nóng bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được khá nhiều chi phí phụ kiện như dây điện giá đỡ và quan trọng nhất là diện tích ban công sử dụng để gắn dàn nóng.







*Chi phí điện năng sử dụng thấp.*
 
Với việc sử dụng hệ thống máy lạnh multi Daikin, vào ban đêm nếu không sử dụng máy lạnh tại phòng khách, dàn nóng có thể tập trung công suất làm mát các phòng ngủ, giúp các phòng này lạnh nhanh hơn và sâu hơn.

Ngược lại khi mọi người ở phòng sinh hoạt chung, dàn nóng sẽ tập trung công suất vào để làm mát phòng này, nhờ sử dụng hệ số làm lạnh không đồng thời này, máy lạnh multi Daikin có thể tiết kiệm tới 30% điện năng.


*Hội tủ đủ những tính năng ưu việt của các dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh tiên tiến.*
 
Ngoài ra, những tính năng mới ở máy lạnh thông thường như sử dụng công nghệ Inverter tiết kiệm 30-50% lượng điện tiêu thụ, chức năng Ion, lọc không khí, bụi… đều được giữ nguyên trong hệ thống máy lạnh multi Daikin.


*Đa dạng trong lựa chọn dàn lạnh phù hợp với kiểu cách thiết kế của không gian.*
 
Máy lạnh multi Daikin linh hoạt trong lắp đặt vị trí và khả năng kết nối đa dạng các dàn lạnh khác nhau. Ban đầu nếu ngân sách có hạn, người tiêu dùng có thể sử dụng dàn lạnh thông thường rồi sau đó có điều kiện vẫn có thể đổi sang các dạng dàn lạnh khác như dàn lạnh âm trần cassette, dàn lạnh âm trần nối ống gió… mà không phải thay đổi hệ thống nóng bên ngoài.





_Dàn lạnh multi Daikin đa dạng: treo tường, âm trần, giấu trần cho bạn thỏa thích lựa chọn_

*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI DAIKIN CÓ NHỮNG NHƯỢC ĐIỂM NÀO CẦN LƯU Ý?*

Thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi Daikin bên cạnh những tính năng và ưu điểm quá đỗi nổi bật của nó, sản phẩm vẫn không thể nào tránh khỏi những bất cấp liên quan đến việc hoạt động, phân bổ chế độ làm mát đều đến các dàn lạnh,… cụ thể, bạn cần lưu ý đến mặt hạn chế của máy lạnh multi Daikin trước khi quyết định tiến hành thi công cho căn hộ của bạn.


Do là một hệ thống máy lạnh kết nối cùng lúc nhiều dàn lạnh với nhau, nhưng chỉ có duy nhất một dàn nóng đặt ngoài trời, vì thế, việc thiết kế, lắp đặt đường ống đồng, ống nước và các vật dụng khác là rất phức tạp.
Chi phí đầu tư cao hơn rất nhiều.
Thường phải được lên kế hoạch và bắt đầu lắp đặt ngay khi phần thô vừa hoàn thành xong.
Máy lạnh multi Daikin nằm trong top những sản phẩm bán chạy nhất của hãng, chính vì thế, tình trạng cháy hàng và khó tìm mua xảy ra rất thường xuyên.
 
=> Tuy nhiên, vẫn không thể phủ nhận về việc máy lạnh multi Daikin mang đến cho người dùng những trải nghiệm thoải mái

*KẾT LUẬN.*

Lưu lại Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được tư vấn về sản phẩm máy lạnh multi Daikin dành cho các căn hộ chung cư, biệt thự liền kề, lên báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chi phí cần để thi công máy lạnh multi Daikin với giá tốt nhất tại TPHCM các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Tân, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Bình Chánh, Nhà Bè, Hóc Môn, Củ Chi, Cần Giờ và các tỉnh lân cận như Long An, Tiền Giang, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai,…


----------

